# Craftsman 247 88700 broken drive bracket



## kanz (Dec 18, 2020)

Guys,
as you can see by the pictures the plastic bracket for the drive cable has cracked off. As a matter of fact it looks like the previous owner jury rigged it. What options do I have here as how or what to use to repair this?


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

kanz said:


> Guys,
> as you can see by the pictures the plastic bracket for the drive cable has cracked off. As a matter of fact it looks like the previous owner jury rigged it. What options do I have here as how or what to use to repair this?
> 
> View attachment 171837
> ...


Can't get attachments to open

Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I can't tell much from the photo, but if your not into ordering a new one, I'm sure there is a way to rig it up to work with some Yankee ingenuity.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

oneacer said:


> I can't tell much from the photo, but if your not into ordering a new one, I'm sure there is a way to rig it up to work with some Yankee ingenuity.


I looked at it with web view..cant make out much either

Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## kanz (Dec 18, 2020)

Sorry guys,
The bracket is actually part of the transmission casing.


----------

